

An Interview With Twitter's Forgotten Founder, Noah Glass - bcn
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-cofounder-noah-glass-2011-4?op=1

======
notdonspaulding
I remember hanging out with Noah at Pycon 2008 in Chicago, he was just getting
started on a game. A very passionate fellow. He mentioned he was a twitter
cofounder, but through the years as I read through the news articles about
twitter's history, I never found anything mentioning him. Not being from SF, I
always wondered if he was just someone claiming to be part of something that
he wasn't really around for. I'm glad to discover that he was involved, and is
doing well despite gaining very little from Twitter's success.

